

Show HN: Post and view GIFs quicker - hardwaresofton
http://loltrove.io

======
hardwaresofton
OP here - I made this to get some good experience with AngularJS inside chrome
extensions, and figured it might be useful to someone!

We don't really post GIFs here (and I'm not suggesting that we start) -- but
thought this might help for those of you who regularly browse
reddit/4chan/etc.

